# AOSP 4.1.2_r1 released - changelog within



## PuckMercury (Apr 12, 2012)

For the Nexus 7 currently, but here's hoping the misc dev ninjas are able to mold it to their whim in short order. Here's a link to the changelog:

http://www.funkyandroid.com/aosp-JRO03R-JZO54K.html


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

wow....hopefully someone can weed through all that and post the important stuff for us. i have no idea wat 90% of that was.


----------



## PuckMercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> wow....hopefully someone can weed through all that and post the important stuff for us. i have no idea wat 90% of that was.


Yeah me neither, but thought posting it in a high traffic area would have that specific result (someone more knowledgable pulling out highlights and making sure devs are aware)

From what I've gleaned it is mostly minor and/or Nexus 7 related ... but that doesn't matter to us flashaholics of course.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

PuckMercury said:


> Yeah me neither, but thought posting it in a high traffic area would have that specific result (someone more knowledgable pulling out highlights and making sure devs are aware)
> 
> From what I've gleaned it is mostly minor and/or Nexus 7 related ... but that doesn't matter to us flashaholics of course.


This is really all the average user will notice -

40c6ae4 Single finger notification expansion.
15c257e Fix detection of CDMA cell broadcast messages.

Could be others but that's all I saw before going cross-eyed. That being said, devs are always aware of AOSP updates. No need to make them "aware".


----------



## PuckMercury (Apr 12, 2012)

akellar said:


> This is really all the average user will notice -
> 
> 40c6ae4 Single finger notification expansion.
> 15c257e Fix detection of CDMA cell broadcast messages.
> ...


Perhaps that was too presumptuous / strong a statement on my part - I realize your point.

...

That being said, in my limited defense, there aren't any all cap words or phrases or even a single exclamation point! ... DAMMIT


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

akellar said:


> This is really all the average user will notice -
> 
> 40c6ae4 Single finger notification expansion.
> 15c257e Fix detection of CDMA cell broadcast messages.
> ...


Single finger, woo. I don't see what that wasn't included in the first place. x) I just hope Devs are able to upgrade without too many issues.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> Single finger, woo. I don't see what that wasn't included in the first place. x)


Ya, I always thought that was dumb. They need to make everything on phone layouts as one handed as you can.


----------



## Droidnutz (Oct 14, 2011)

84182a7 update bootloader to 3.39
Remove gradients from navbar glow highlights.
Fix stuck status bars.(I've had this happen)

Fix the crash when choosing pick your video in effects recording.


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

Any improvements to Project Butter?


----------



## Jimmi3_T (Jul 14, 2011)

vcapezio said:


> Any improvements to Project Butter?


Yes, its now upgraded to Project Parkay because its better for you. Lol (couldn't resist)


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Droidnutz said:


> 84182a7 update bootloader to 3.39
> Remove gradients from navbar glow highlights.
> Fix stuck status bars.(I've had this happen)
> 
> Fix the crash when choosing pick your video in effects recording.


The bootloader is under grouper not tuna. That and users see no difference in bootloader changes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## najaboy (Nov 5, 2011)

akellar said:


> The bootloader is under grouper not tuna. That and users see no difference in bootloader changes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Actually, users will see a tangible change in the new grouper bootloader. It now allows one to access recovery from the bootloader on the N7.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

najaboy said:


> Actually, users will see a tangible change in the new grouper bootloader. It now allows one to access recovery from the bootloader on the N7.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Does it?!
Thank the lord.


----------



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

I can't help but notice Linux kernel 3.4


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Does it?!
> Thank the lord.


Yep it sure does. I am happy


----------

